# Ion Healthcare, retesing for PT 1099 Contract work



## papaprisc (Jul 5, 2016)

Hello,

I recently applied for PT 1099 Contract work for Ion Healthcare & I took the coding test, I hadn't received a response, so I called there today & was told my score was in the 70's, and that you have to have at least 80 to be eligible for hire, I was told that I can retake the test in about a month, and to just look at their website then for notification on it & retake it. Wondering if anyone out there has re-taken this test, or passed the first time & was hired??



Thanks for any feedback!
Laurie A. Ward
COC-A


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 5, 2016)

I tested with ION and passed first time with no problem.  The questions were not tricky or complicated in my opinion.  This will not be much help, I am sorry. Perhaps it was nerves.  However I code using a code book always and know the coding guidelines.


----------



## chezkelley026 (Sep 4, 2016)

papaprisc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently applied for PT 1099 Contract work for Ion Healthcare & I took the coding test, I hadn't received a response, so I called there today & was told my score was in the 70's, and that you have to have at least 80 to be eligible for hire, I was told that I can retake the test in about a month, and to just look at their website then for notification on it & retake it. Wondering if anyone out there has re-taken this test, or passed the first time & was hired??
> 
> ...



I took the assessment test for ionhealthcare and I know I didn't pass because I haven't heard a response back from them yet. I wonder if they would also tell us the answers.


----------



## dreambriggs (Sep 4, 2016)

*Question*

I was curious if you had a ICD 9 book handy when you tested?


----------



## lcword208@gmail.com (Sep 7, 2016)

I pass the ION Healthcare test and it was not hard at all. Yes, I used both ICD9 and ICD 10. Plus had no clue about RA, I guess been in the medical field and goggle the answer help me. Great Company, Re-test and for more info. check out Medicare website on Risk Adjustment. Hope that help, Make it Happen


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 7, 2016)

chezkelley026 said:


> I wonder if they would also tell us the answers.



No they wont tell you the answers. Just like with the CPC exam, they don't want the Q&A floating around as it ruins the integrity of the exam.


----------

